

Medium requires signin to view content if you have DNT enabled - captn3m0
https://medium.com/m/signin

======
captn3m0
Visit the page with DNT enabled in your browser config. Here's how the signin
page looks if you enable DNT:
[http://imgur.com/ljdBnih](http://imgur.com/ljdBnih).

~~~
johnny22
isn't that what's supposed to happen with DNT?

If a site relies on such tracking methods, then this seems like exactly what
should be happening.

~~~
McDiesel
Their is no reason to need to track you to show articles... if its your first
time visiting the site, you see articles just fine, if you've never visited
medium, you can read articles just fine... this is simply "you wont let us
track you and sell your interests to advertisers then you cant see articles"
... which would be ok if they actually said that, but they hide the reason
behind some kind of make-believe benefit to you..

------
mobiuscog
Medium no longer receives my traffic. This is likely best for both of us, and
I would rather sites were up-front about it, as it makes adding them to a
blacklist much easier.

